# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne model gezocht voor 29/30 januari!

## Aysegul19

Voor mijn opleiding huidtherapie ben ik op zoek naar iemand met acne in het gezicht. 
Het is voor mijn tentamen dat plaats zal vinden op 29 of 30 januari op de Haagse Hogeschool in Den Haag. 

Tijdens mijn tentamen krijg je een gratis acne behandeling en vrijblijvend advies! Ook worden de reiskosten door mij vergoedt.

Dus heb je acne of ken je iemand met acne, laat het me aub weten door een mail naar me te sturen naar: [email protected]

Graag wacht ik op jullie reacties :Smile:

----------

